# FULLY FLOCKED GOOSE FULL BODIES QUESTION



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

hey everyone, i got a quick question or maybe not lol. anyways i was just wondering who makes the largest of the fully flocked full bodies for goose, i hunt with about 10 doz bigfoot a doz super mags and 2 doz silo, plus my buddys 50 or so bigfoost and b2s we are about to start redoing the spread and changing them to fully flocked goose decoys but there is a reason i use the biggest decoys they make, and that is drawing power, i hunted this past weekend with a buddy who has the fully flocked tangle free dekes and yes their nice but i dont like them since they seem like they are 1/4 the size of a bigfoot. so basically im wondering who makes the biggest fully flocked goose decoy on the market, price isnt an issue (im kind of addicted but hey i dont do drugs or drink, i hunt)

let me know thanks


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Just start looking at the measurements on all the different type of fully flocked decoys. I know the Dakota XFD's are a big decoy.


----------



## otcblueplater (Mar 16, 2011)

Xfds are the biggest I've seen but id go with either the axfs or wait till next year and get the new ffds just based on the realism factor. The xfds just don't have enough detail for me( not that you won't kill geese over them).


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I wouldn't go too crazy buying into the fully flocked dekes. Your pulling birds in with what you have so why get into high price, high maintenance decoys? I'll admit I have a bunch but the standard hold up 10x as long and work just as well, providing you've done your homework and are where the geese want to be.


----------



## BlakeHelmick (Oct 13, 2010)

To answer your question, Dakota is the biggest I've seen. If you want to change to Fully Flocked Decoys, go for it. I use them and love them. Some say they are tedious and high maintenance, which is correct. But overall, there is zero shine, and IMO, dark decoys kill geese.

Also, bigger isn't always better. A strategy I use is, get a few of the Honker decoys, and also get a few lesser decoys as well. They are a great space filler, and a little easier on the pocket book. the nice thing about Dakota lessers is that they are one piece. If you want to keep a few painted decoys in your spread, there is nothing wrong with that either.

As for the AXF's, there are extremely detailed and seem to look awesome in the field, the catch is that none of them come with a bag, and the motion system, from what I've heard, doesn't hold up very well. Personal preference for me are the Dakotas, but you'll have to research and make your own decision on what will benefit you the most.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

if you hunt in snow.....keep the big foots. SOOOO much easier to keep clean. :thumb: i run ffd's in early season and start of regular season..then all bigfoots and pro grades when the white stuff starts flying. We just sold all our ffd shells and replaced them with life size pro grades to use in our late season. In snow even a life size will stand out. good luck.

INhonker1


----------



## BlakeHelmick (Oct 13, 2010)

It can get a little spendy having two separate decoy spreads for the seasons doesn't it?


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

On the topic of ffd's, we currently run progrades. We leave them out in the field for the majority of the season. I'm assuming you can't do this with FFD's?

Thanks.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

INhonker1 said:


> if you hunt in snow.....keep the big foots. SOOOO much easier to keep clean. :thumb: i run ffd's in early season and start of regular season..then all bigfoots and pro grades when the white stuff starts flying. We just sold all our ffd shells and replaced them with life size pro grades to use in our late season. In snow even a life size will stand out. good luck.
> 
> INhonker1


Just curious why you dont like using your FFDs in the snow and why they would be harder to keep clean? Seems to me this is when the FFDs would stand out and be better to us as it seems the flocking melts the snow and wouldnt shine when other decoys would. I have 5 dozen FFDs and havent noticed them getting any dirtier in the snow.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Flocking melts snow? thats news to me


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok sorry I'll reword that. The SUN melts the snow on the flocking a heck of alot faster than it does on plastic.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Did Zink tell you that!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Horker23 said:


> Did Zink tell you that!


Two weekends ago when we were hunting it was around 0 degrees and snowing. When the sun came out the snow on the FFDs melted fairly quickly. The snow on the plastic decoys melted and then just froze again and turned into ice. So we ended up getting thin layers of ice on all our plastic decoys. So to answer your question, no Zink did not tell me that, I learned that through personal experience.

I wasn't trying to say FFDs are the greatest, and you have to have them to kill geese. Simply asked why another person doesnt like like using them in the snow since I have had no problems.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I was just giving you crap, I have had both ffds and painted and i really didnt see a huge differnce with snow melt. normally when it snows it seems to stick to everything. I guess i really dont give them a chance to melt it cause when i have time to I try to knock them off


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

snow sticks to flocked decoys and slides off painted ones. flocked decoys are not worth it keep your foots


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

When I bought all my decoys I did not have a trailer. I wanted all my decoys in bags so it would be easier to load and unload them from garage to the trucks before and after each hunt. Also alot easier to store them in bags. Now I have a trailer and if I was going to buy all new decoys I'm not sure I would spend the extra cash on the FFDs again or not. I originally chose them simly because they came with bags. They do look nice though.

I see your guys point that if you get out and knock the snow off right away it would probably come off the plastic alot easier and it would probably stick to the flocking a bit.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

SDOutdoorsman said:


> Thanks for a straight answer. When I bought all my decoys I did not have a trailer. I wanted all my decoys in bags so it would be easier to load and unload them from garage to the trucks before and after each hunt. Also alot easier to store them in bags. Now I have a trailer and if I was going to buy all new decoys I'm not sure I would spend the extra cash on the FFDs again or not. I originally chose them simly because they came with bags. They do look nice though.
> 
> I see your point that if you get out and knock the snow off right away it would probably come off the plastic alot easier and it would probably stick to the flocking a bit.


yeah if i had flocked decoys i would run the flocked ones..painted decoys i would run the painted ones. I actually don't know that the snow comes off the painted ones better thats just what i have heard..how many times a year does a guy hunt when its snowing anyways? haha i have once this year and the sillos looked the best


----------

